# Speaker recommendations for Atmos upgrade



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have an existing Kilpsch F-30 7.1 speaker system. I am thinking of upgrading to Dolby Atmos. My HT room has a high vaulted ceiling so up firing speakers probably won't work. I would like some recommendations for in ceiling speakers to match my existing speakers.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest the up-firing style anyway, they are gimmicky and overpriced. You can use any small or in-wall speaker for atmos channels.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought 4, rsl C34e’s for my vaulted ceiling. They have a 15deg baffle and my ceiling is about 10deg. Close enough, as atmos is not that fussy.








https://rslspeakers.com/products/c34e-edgeless-in-ceiling-speaker/


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought 4, rsl C34e’s for my vaulted ceiling. They have a 15deg baffle and my ceiling is about 10deg. Close enough, as atmos is not that fussy.








https://rslspeakers.com/products/c34e-edgeless-in-ceiling-speaker/
These speakers have received nothing but praise fwiw.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive been installing the ELURA Blue series for ATMOS channels and they sound fantastic !!! drive them with a strong amp ....they have angled baffle model as well if that will improve your installation any ... I use the LCR version for Front High and S8 model for Middle Atmos channels


http://elura.audio/blue-label-by-sonance-premium-series-in-ceiling.php


----------



## gbhushan (Jul 6, 2018)

willis7469 said:


> I bought 4, rsl C34e’s for my vaulted ceiling. They have a 15deg baffle and my ceiling is about 10deg. Close enough, as atmos is not that fussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am planning to install two of them - what do you think of these?


----------



## gbhushan (Jul 6, 2018)

I am planning to install the RSL C34E's what is your feedback on them? I am planning installing couple of them./


----------

